# Hi from Cornwall



## GeoffL (Jul 23, 2017)

After caravanning since the mid-1980s, we've sold the caravan and put a deposit on an Auto-trail Scout that we pick up in a few weeks time. We plan to use the MH for touring, as accommodation for music festivals (I'm an amateur bluegrass fiddler/mandolin player), and for somewhere to get warm when stargazing at dark sky sites during the winter. A friend mentioned he used a wild-camping website and POI database -- I searched on Google Play and got pointed to this forum. As a newbie motorhomer, I'll probably need to avail myself of the wisdom of this panel. All the best, Geoff


----------



## saxonrosie (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi and welcome, well worth becoming a full member for all the information you will ever require.


----------



## Makzine (Jul 23, 2017)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## The laird (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## antiquesam (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi. There are a lot of stargazers on this site. I think that's what they are doing on their backs, in the open at night.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Jul 24, 2017)

Do you goto Didmarton blue grass festival? First weekend in September.  Its great.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi and welcome along to the site, we are in Cornwall at the mo but not in the van.


----------



## GeoffL (Jul 25, 2017)

Moonraker 2 said:


> Do you goto Didmarton blue grass festival? First weekend in September.  Its great.



Thanks for the tip. I'll check today if I can get the time off that Didmarton as well as the Cornwall Bluegrass Festival 15th - 17th at Newquay.


----------



## MarMac (Jul 29, 2017)

Welcome.

Full Membership gets you access to POI and there are some fantastic places all over. We use them loads.


----------



## GeoffL (Jul 30, 2017)

MarMac said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Full Membership gets you access to POI and there are some fantastic places all over. We use them loads.


Thanks. We intend to become full members once we've got the MH -- we pick it up in three weeks and can't wait. Our first three outings are already booked and aren't wild camping: One night's 'shakedown' close to the dealer who sold it to us and two festivals -- Didmarton (thanks Moonraker 2) and the Cornish Bluegrass Festival. We'll use the MH as a mobile observatory over the winter and probably start touring in the spring.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Jul 31, 2017)

GeoffL said:


> Thanks. We intend to become full members once we've got the MH -- we pick it up in three weeks and can't wait. Our first three outings are already booked and aren't wild camping: One night's 'shakedown' close to the dealer who sold it to us and two festivals -- Didmarton (thanks Moonraker 2) and the Cornish Bluegrass Festival. We'll use the MH as a mobile observatory over the winter and probably start touring in the spring.



Look out for me. I am a blue vw and have a wild camping sticker. Say hello.


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Aug 1, 2017)

*Why not join up as full members?*

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun


:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::dog::boat::scooter::drive::goodluck:


----------



## EL Sid (Oct 18, 2017)

Hi welcome to the group. A little late but we have been out and about a bit. We are based down in Cornwall as well. Look for a ''Golden White'' (who comes up with these colours?!)Ducatto with a WC sticker and say hello. Like festivals and stargazing.


----------



## jeanette (Oct 19, 2017)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------

